# Leave Monday!-New Pix!



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

So I am off on Monday to go to Texas - be back Wednesday with puppy in tow!!! Sent a pillowcase so he would get my scent - here is a pix with him sleeping on it!! Got it down to 5 names!! Samsone -Maverick-Shane-Marley and Oscar! Leaning toward Oscar - I have an Ollie! So it would be Ollie and Oscar! But I need to meet him in person first! I talked to him last nite and heard his puppy bark! awwwwwwww....

Olliesmom!!

AKA Catherine


----------



## sky (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks for the pic! Looks as if he's already cozied up next to Ollie! What a fun adventure you have ahead of you-- keep those vicarious thrills coming!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

We almost named Sammy Oscar so I do like that one.  I'm so excited for you, Catherine! Are you driving there ? Oh that's right, you mentioned bringing Ollie with you, right? Cool. 

Have fun!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I like Shane or Oscar. I can't wait to hear all about your advanture and new little one.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am excited for you and I love the name Oscar!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm partial to Shane, but Oscar is nice too! Don't forget to post pictures for us to see when you get back from your trip!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Ollie and Oscar - sounds good to me.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I second Ollie and Oscar. It just seems to roll off the tongue. I'm getting so excited for you!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Catherine, have a great trip to get your new one. My vote goes to Marley. I named my kids both "A's" Anna & Anthony, and I am constantly saying the wrong name. Good luck and drive or fly safe.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Your new baby is so cute!! Congratulations and I wish you a happy and safe trip


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I can't wait to see the pictures of you all together!! Have a safe trip!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Catherine, you must be so excited. I really like Oscar. But are they too close sounding? the dogs will know the difference- but you may be calling them each others name or some combination. We do it with Jasper (JAS) and Cash- it comes out Jash, Cas, Casper, Jashper. So pretty much I call Jasper, Puppy-dew and Cash , Baby-kookoo. Just Kidding  we still call them by names --only occaissionally use my pet names for them.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Ollie and Oscar get my vote.....waiting for more pictures!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That should be a very fun and exciting trip to Texas!We wish you the best...


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Since he's a TEXAN i still vote for Maverick.....even if we did do LOUSY in the play-offs! Your team beat us.....even more reason to name him that! I like your other choices too though!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, I like the name Oscar too. It does fit with Ollie and is close enough to his current name that it will be a very easy transition for him. Just a few more days!!! Cool.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh. Have a safe trip and show us lots of pics. I like Oscar. I am always calling my kids the wrong name sometimes calling them the dogs name. LOL. I think sometimes we are just so over stressed it just happens - no matter what their names are. Best of luck!!!!!!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Oscar and Ollie*

Have a great trip!! Can't wait to see pictures!
Sally
PS-Great minds think alike......We have an Ollie and an Oscar as well.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Have a safe trip. We will anxiously await your return.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH!!! HIS NAME NOW IS......

NONAME!!! THATS WHAT WE ARE CALLING HIM!!

DECIDED UNTIL I MET THE NEW LITTLE GUY - HOW CAN I POSSIBLY GIVE HIM HIS NEW LIFE NAME!!!

OLLIE JUST LOOKS AT ME LIKE WHY ARE YOU PACKING AND WHERE IS MY LEASH GOING!!

HUGS AND STUFF!

OLLIESMOM


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Catherine,
I remember when Ollie was just a baby! How exciting to get another puppy! I love all your names, but I really like Maverick. Have a safe trip, looking forward to pictures. 

Lynn


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL!!!
I'm sure you've already left, but have fun picking up NONAME today!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm sure when you spend a little time with him,your "noname" will get a new name!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I had to laugh at NONAME. I grow orchids, and we try to make sure they always have name tags, so we know what they are. When we lose a tag, or buy a plant with no tag, we call it the NONAME (no namie) orchid.


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Good luck picking up the new puppy! [email protected] Noname

Can't wait to see pics, and hear how Ollie does with his new playmate


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

*Noname - (No-naw-me!)*

Not leaving till tonite - and now that the day is here I am so excited!! I am meeting a girlfriend who is on Biz in San Antonio and staying with her (really NICE hotel) - do the Riverwalk area (never been there) etc! Then meeting breeder and Noname ( No-nah-me!) on Wed morn - flying home wed afternoon and will be back late that eve - took Thursday off so the boys can get to know each other with mom around and just working 4 hours Friday then weekend!! so by Monday hopefully everything will be calm! (OK - well just calmer!) and Noname will have a name!!

Here is a cute new pix - In his TUX!

Olliesmom

AKA Catherine


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Catherine--I hope you are taking a nice formal gown to meet him. He knows how to dress to impress. Enjoy the trip! How big is your boy?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, cool. I thought you were still going there and back in a day. This trip sounds even better!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Think he is about Brutus' size - maybe a tad bigger - he is 4.5 months and about 6-7 lbs..
Is going to be bigger than Ollie - guessing around 11-12...

Had a sweet moment in bed with Ollie - tried to explain that this was our last "alone " nite/morn together in bed! That next time he was in bed with mommie he would have a brother!! Course all he did was roll over on his back and give me kisses.....awwwww!!

Catherine


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awwwww...... what a sweet Ollie he is!! Noname looks just like the Fonz, wearing that jacket! LOL I love it!

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Catherine,

Have a safe trip, I bet you just can't wait to pick up Noname.


----------



## vfeldman (Jan 26, 2007)

I have to laugh because our newest pup was "hey you" for 2 weeks because we couldn't figure out a name and nothing seemed say "this is it!" So it took her a week or so to know that Jazz was her name.....good thing I didn't have that trouble with my kids! He looks like a doll....enjoy; Ollie will have so much fun with a playmate


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I always had names for my dogs, but they weren't always the first ones we picked. As for the cats, I guess that's why 2 of them were named Kitty.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Packing - out the door in an hour....so never would believe...we are all so in disagreement on the name - breeder called yesterday and said he was getting some black in the white area - lookin silver...and I so love the SILVER and BLACK - we are now thinking of ...RAIDER!!! silly i know - but we aren't argueing!! (still could be Oscar or Maverick tho)


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

As much as I'm a Raider local, you know that naming him that is just ASKING for trouble. LOL!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> As much as I'm a Raider local, you know that naming him that is just ASKING for trouble. LOL!


Ditto!!


----------

